# LeaseWeb USA Acquires Ubiquity Hosting’s Parent Company Nobis Technology Group



## QuadraNet_Adam (Mar 8, 2016)

Industry News: LeaseWeb has acquired Nobis Technology Group, which includes Ubiquity Hosting.


Congratulations to both parties!


Source:


http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/leaseweb-usa-acquires-ubiquity-hostings-parent-company-nobis-technology-group


https://www.leaseweb.com/press/releases/leaseweb-usa-acquires-nobis-technology-group



> LeaseWeb USA Inc., one of the world's largest hosting brands, today announced it has acquired Nobis Technology Group, LLC, including its brand Ubiquity Hosting. Ubiquity Hosting operates seven data centers across the United States and provides dedicated and cloud server solutions to businesses worldwide.
> 
> 
> “Ubiquity Hosting is a powerfully complementary addition to the LeaseWeb USA portfolio of customer solutions,” said William Schrader, CEO of LeaseWeb USA. “Now with 10 data centers across the continental United States, we expanded our network of coverage, giving customers even more strategic access to LeaseWeb’s leading portfolio of solutions. The expanded capabilities of LeaseWeb and Ubiquity creates a unique and competitive value proposition for customers looking for the right cloud hosting solutions that save them time, money and stress. Additionally, with Ubiquity’s presence in the multiplayer gaming industry, LeaseWeb is bolstering its offerings to allow game publishers to deliver the best possible experience to their players.”
> ...


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 8, 2016)

Two thoughts:


1. Leaseweb just acquired 1.7 million IPv6 and 0 IPv6 


2. Hopefully Leaseweb will clean up that cess pool known as Nobis whose IP ranges have been blocked in my firewalls for years because they have historically been one of the biggest sources of spam, spambots, attack bots, and other crap...


----------



## VyprNetworks (Mar 8, 2016)

I think it was a great deal for Nobis.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 8, 2016)

> Leaseweb just acquired 1.7 million IPv6



323,649 of those IPs are currently blacklisted by Spamhaus including some very large blocks /15, 2 x /16,  /17, /18, /19, /20


https://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings/nobistech.net


The interesting thing will be seeing if Leaseweb starts requiring Ubiquity's customers to place a $1250 deposit (_Leaseweb currently requires $1250 deposits from anyone with a China, Hong Kong, Macao, Taiwan, Vietnam, Philippines, Indonesia address_)  because Nobis' owner got rich selling servers to Chinese counterfeit and  spam gangs (see the Spamhaus SBLs ).  I wonder how many of Nobis' existing spammer and counterfeiter customers would be willing to fork over a deposit.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 8, 2016)

Is it bad time to say I have an E3 with Ubiquity that has a /24 with it?


----------



## drmike (Mar 9, 2016)

Definitely an interesting deal.  IPs had to be big piece of the deal.


Ubiquity was a decent shop as an end side nested user of their network.    


Like most, crap on their network though.


Lots of ASNs for them:


AS7203


Leaseweb USA, Inc.





AS60781


LeaseWeb Netherlands B.V.





AS60626


LeaseWeb CDN B.V.





AS59253


Leaseweb Asia Pacific pte. ltd.





AS394380


Leaseweb USA, Inc.





AS38930


LeaseWeb Network B.V.





AS30878


Leaseweb Deutschland GmbH





AS30633


Leaseweb USA, Inc.





AS28753


Leaseweb Deutschland GmbH





AS16265


LeaseWeb Network B.V.





AS133752


Leaseweb Asia Pacific pte. ltd.




IPs Originated (v4): 1,790,464 Nobis/Ubiquity...  Seems terribly high.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 9, 2016)

Personally, I'm a big fan of Leaseweb.  So far my E3 with Ubiquity has been fairly well, I don't see any major alarm/issues regarding this.  However, I am interested in how this will work on in the long-run.  I guess no more of the Ubiquity's pricing then?


----------



## OSTKCabal (Mar 10, 2016)

I never much liked Ubiquity. There were a lot of issues when I used them - extreme network congestion, constant packet loss, bad routing. Fairly bad support.


I am a huge fan of Leaseweb, so I'm hoping some improvements come down the pipeline - and I'm certainly hoping that they get the abusers taken care of.


----------



## UltratechHost (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice step taken by Leaseweb and we are also using Leaseweb for our servers


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 17, 2016)

Yep finally got this email.



> Welcome to LeaseWeb!
> 
> I’m excited to share with you the news that LeaseWeb USA has acquired Nobis Technology Group, including Ubiquity Hosting.
> 
> ...



tldr: Still have an E3 with a /24.  I'm indifferent.  I like Leaseweb because my experience with them has always been great (they have their poo together).


----------



## DomainBop (May 25, 2016)

> *Ubiquity to LeaseWeb Transition Information*
> 
> 
> *June 10th*
> ...



Info for Ubiquity Cloud customers:



> Q. Will I be able to keep my current location?
> A. Customers on legacy cloud platforms, OnApp (orders placed circa 2013) and SolusVM (orders placed circa 2014), will be provided equivalent cloud service in the LeaseWeb Washington D.C. location only. OpenStack (orders placed circa 2015-16) customers will be able to remain in the same location, but may eventually be moved as well at a later date.
> 
> 
> ...



FYI, Ubiquity Cloud is currently offering a $25 credit (promo code: 25BUCKS) so you might want to sign up now to get the credit because the credits will carry over to Leaseweb:



> Q. Will my credit balance be moved over to my LeaseWeb account?
> 
> 
> A. Yes.


----------



## kunnu (May 26, 2016)

I was contact ubiquity hosting for server but now feel good that I did not chose them because of I don't like owner ship changes but both are good company however I only don't like ownership change because of issue of price change, payment method change.


----------



## sv01 (May 27, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> Indonesia address



opps no  I've account there.


----------

